# I lost just one pound in February, but March is another month. I shall diet again!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am just 9 pounds from my goal weight! And, so, I shall diet again this coming month. 

I cannot complain about my lack of weight loss, as I entertained my daughter and her family for a week and my mind was on other things. Also I had my once-every-6-months treatment for an autoimmune disease, and the prednisolone that is part of it does affect how well that I function. No matter, it is MArch and the birds are celebrating the sunshine and I am beginning to start my seeds and think of outside things. 

And so I shall begin again: my goal this Month is 5 pounds, but even if I only loose 1 pound again it will be far better than gaining!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw this handy guide so I will share.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm in Terri. I lost 7 lbs last week, which means I lost the 4 lbs I had gained this year plus 3 more, so my net loss is only 3 lbs. If I can stay on plan, I should lose between 8 and 10 lbs this month.


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I either lost 1/2 lb this week or stayed the same. I am going to invest in a digital scale. I just read the Potato Diet thread. Sounds very interesting and very good. I will keep plugging along. I am thankful I'm not gaining. I'm still trying to drink more water. That is all I drink and I can sure tell if I don't get enough. Thanks, Terri for starting a new month.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A thought occurred to me: back when Irish farmers were so very dependent on the potato, they would drink milk with their potatos to make their diet more nutritious. Folks on the potato diet might want to double check the nutritional aspect


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Terri said:


> A thought occurred to me: back when Irish farmers were so very dependent on the potato, they would drink milk with their potatos to make their diet more nutritious. Folks on the potato diet might want to double check the nutritional aspect


I believe the only thing it is missing is b12. I usually add nutritional yeast to a potato at least once a day.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, I didn't see the February weight loss thread so will report I lost 11 lbs. 2/10-2/29. Modified Atkins.

This month I am hoping for another 6-9 lbs. End goal is to weigh what I weighedin 1991 when I got pregnant with my first. But 3 C-sections (1 an emergency so those muscles were permanently severed so no more flat tummy....) and 3 hernias later, I will never look exactly the same. Hoping to get hernias repaired this year but we will see. 

Anyhow good luck to all. The closer I get to the end, the slower it always falls away.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

sending all of you success!


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I lost 2 lbs last week. It sure was a lot easier putting it on than taking it off!! I haven't had sugar and I'm a little surprised I haven't missed it. I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am having a BUSY week!

Among other things I have been wanting to get a second cat. 

And, the coronavirus is probably coming here, and my grown son is asthmatic which puts him at risk. So, since my son and I are having lunch next Monday, I intend to talk about him maybe washing his hands when he gets home from town, and also using his soapy hand to clean the faucet handles because they might have germs on them from when he turned the water on. I learned that in nursing school: we were told to turn the water off in a public bathroom while using a paper towel!

Mothers never stop worrying. 

And, just when I was despairing about me not losing weight this month the scale is starting to shift into the appropriate downward area: I have lost another pound. That is not much for a 10 day period, but, the local Walmart had plants for sale and the weather has warmed up and suddenly there is a lot to do! 

I would far rather lose a pound than gain a pound, and my mind is on getting the garden ready than on my diet. It is so EASY to not think about my diet! LOL!


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

another 1 1/2 last week. I "think" I'm starting to feel better by being off the sugar. This is going to be a long haul but I have to do something. I agree, my mind is on gardening also. Its been a teaser spring here, some days are real nice and warm and then it cools off. But I'm still ready to garden!! Have a great week!


----------

